# FET with two frosties..



## honeybear (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone.  

This is the first time I have been on FF for a while so I am a little rusty.  

Me and DH are about to undergo TX with FET.  We have two frosties in storage and i was wondering how many people have been in the same situation and have had both frosties survive the thawing procedure.

Looking on in anticipation.

HB


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,

i had FET earlier this year. We had 3 snow babies, one of which was a blast. They defrosted the 2 non blasts on the monday, but they said they had collapsed and were not showing signs of life. They monitored them til the wed when they defrosted the blast. The blast had also collapsed and although not brilliant it was showing signs of life, also one of the ones from the monday had decided to divide. They put two back and said that they weren't brilliant but to give it a go. I'm now nearly 33 weeks pregnant! 

Wishing you lots of luck

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi HB,

Quite a few factors will determine their survival rate.  One is the method they use to freeze them, another is how many days old the frosties are (the younger the better) and also what grade they are.

Best of luck!  Hope they both make it and snuggle in nicely for you.
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Over the past year I have had five out of five blastocyst frosties successfully defrosted and all looking good still, Our clinic uses vitrification which I think has a slightly higher success rate on defrost, The first 4 didn't take but the last one did and I'm now pregnant! ( I took steroids on last go as I think my immune system was overactive)

I know 3 friends who had one frostie and they all defrosted successfully and are now babies! 

Good luck with your frosties

Livity


----------



## honeybear (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys

You have given me hope.  

expat_in_kl:  Our little snow babies are 2 Years 3months young?  

cleo:  I am having FET with drugs,  do you know when they actually start unfreezing them?

livity k:  Which clinic do you go to?  Vitrification how does that work?

HB


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi honeybear,

Awwwwww, 2 years 3 months young...cute!!  What I meant to say (but didn't explain myself too well) was how old they were when they froze them?  Day 3 embies tend to survive a little better than Day 5 embies.

Livity's right, vitrification gives the best thawing rates.

The day that they thaw your embies will depend on how old they are.  My FET was medicated so I took Progynova to build a lining and then on Day 18 (but it's different for everyone) I began taking progesterone pessaries to make my body think that I ovulated (can't do it on my own!).  My embies were 3 days old when frozen so they took them out of the freezer 3 days after I 'fake-ovulated' and left them for 2 more days to grow into blasts.

Keep us posted x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
I'm at CRGH- in London, I have been very happy with the treatment I've had there- 

I'm not exactly sure what vitrification is- just that it is a newer and quicker freezing method- I think the speed causes less damage to the embies when the fluid in them is removed and then they are frozen, 

As my embies were blastocycsts they defrosted on day of transfer- as Expat in K-L said, five days after I started progesterone, ( or related to ovualtion if natural cycle)

Livity xx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

hi hun i dont have any advice but i am in the same situation as you. im due 2 start fet this month and we have 2 frozen embryo's. they are day 5 blast's so im scared they wont survive the thaw  .

hope all goes well 4 u x


----------



## gingerline (May 4, 2010)

hiya


i had fet just under two weeks ago, pregnancy test tomorrow.  my embryos were 2 days old when frozen and both survived the defrost with no deteriation.


good luck and fingers crossed for you  xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I've got no advice, I just wanted to pop on and say how relieved and happy I am to see all the positive stories, we have three frosties in deep freeze at the minute, I was really pessimistic until I read this thread!


Wendy


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

love reading this too, we have two frosties left and want to try for a sibling next year.  We had to defrost 3 embies to get 2 transferred which resulted in our DD....so we are umming and ahhing whether to go fresh or frozen


----------



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

hi guys just thought id pop in and share my story 3 blasts frozen 2 collapsed n 1 was perfect which i had transfered on 24th i test tomx


----------



## jamaicababytrying (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you all ladies... I am hoping to FET this month, i have a lining issue and am now on progynova. I only have 2 frozen embryos  they are only a few months and am really afraid, anxious & nervouse about the thawing process and them surviving but after reading some of these posts I feel a little better. I will find out on Tuesday how things are going with the lining and them i guess friday to see if we are going to go ahead. 

Good luck to all going through it and boakie while u await results. I am praying for all of u.

Simone


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck Simone and    to all the others in this nerve wracking situation!


Wendy


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

We had 4 frosties and assumed we'd have to thaw all 4 to get 2 to put back, but the first 2 they thawed survived. Sadly it was a BFN for me but the frosties did survive the thaw. Ours were blasts. I am hoping our other 2 survive on our third try!


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

M2M so sorry for your BFN, when do you go again? I didn't realise they thawed them staged, I thought they thawed them all at once, but thinking about it, of course they wouldn't since people have more than one attempt at FET from the same cycle.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*wendycat* - We were given the choice of a "conservative thaw" (thaw two, see how they are, then thaw more if needed) or a "thaw all" (thaw four and pick the best two). We had a massive dilemma about it which I posted on FF  but ultimately we decided to maximise the number of cycles from our frosties. Sadly these two blasts didn't stick this time but hopefully the other two will. I am going to give them the best possible chance next time and get my TSH levels checked and antibodies too. Hopefully we can try again by the end of the year. I have to ring the clinic today to give them the news and I am absolutely dreading it.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, I didn't know that, thanks. We only have three so will probably opt for them all to be defrosted, given the option.


Really wish you the best of luck for your next attempt


xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

They did say that 4 was the minimum number where they would recommend thawing "conservatively" as they don't like leaving just 1 frostie in the freezer if possible... just because all those drugs and all that time pinned on 1 frostie can be a bit daunting (though they will freeze/keep frozen 1 frostie, they just advise a "thaw all" if you have fewer than 3). I think in your situation we would thaw them all too. Good luck for next time and I hope some happiness comes your way. I follow your thread about Tilly and it is heartbreaking. xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you. I'm feeling surprisingly positive abut it, but so terrified as well!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

That's unsurprising after what you've been through, but feeling positive is such a good sign and I really hope that your frosties bring you your happy ending this time.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

So do I! I can see that if it's a BFN this time we will be crushed, but maybe better to get a BFN out of the way so that I know how to deal with it on the next cycle. That doesn't sound like I'm positive at all LOL


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I got a BFN on my last cycle and have got one again this time... and I am coping even less well this time.   So I don't think getting one necessarily prepares you for getting another one! I really hope yours is a BFP.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't suppose you're ever really prepared for it, the whole infertility ride is like being punched repeatedly in the face. It's so bloody unfair.


 


Wendy


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just a quick comment on thawing. we had 5 frosties when we did our FET, they defrosted two, only one made it so they defrosted another which made it and left us two in the freezer.  

they were from two batches, some 2 day embies and some 3 day embies, they were defrosted on the day of our transfer and we had one 2day and one 3day put back.


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

wendy cat when u starting FET hun? so sorry to hear about ur little angel tilly x i also lost my little girl when she was 4.5wks old . she was born early and was in hospital doing really well until she caught a hospital infection which led to blood poisoning and there was nothing they could do to save her   . i have had 2 round's of fresh IVF since her death and got BFP's WITH BOTH BUT MISCARRIED BOTH TIMES   this FET is the final treatment for us so i am really scared. got my nurses pre treatment booked for 13th oct so should be starting soon x

hello every1 hope u r all well x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Aw, still a mum, how heartbreaking, you've had a really rough time.   I have all my fingers and toes crossed and will keep you in my thoughts.


I'm waiting for a date, we have a consult on the 19th and then I'm hoping we can get straight on it.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*still a mum*, what a heartbreaking story.  I really hope that your next cycle has a happy ending.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

M2M, is that you and your partner in your avatar? It's a lovely photo.


Still a mum, when are you going for your FET, it would be nice if we were going at the same time. XXX


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry, you said the 13th   


x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

thx ladies they say what doesnt kill us makes us stronger   not sure about that 1 yet lol!

um yeah ive got my nurses pre treatment app so they will give me a date 2 start but i am having medicated FET so i guess it will be a while b4 ET? it would be gr8 if our cycles where around the same time wendy cat x 

Ive never had FET b4 so not sure how long i will be having tx for? and i must remember to ask if they r going 2 give me steroids as i might have immune issue's?

are you having Medicated FET wendy cat?

m2m sorry your treatment didnt work this time x im   you get ur much deserved BFP nect cycle hun x was you on FET in sept board? i think i have seen ur posts there as i was on that board but it has taken me so long 2 get app that im on FET in OCT now   x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm. Assuming i'll be mwdicated  too as i'm PCOS.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

wendycat said:


> M2M, is that you and your partner in your avatar? It's a lovely photo.


Aw thanks, yes that's me on the left and DP on the right at her 30th birthday party last year.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

It's a lovely photo. Your DP is really pretty too.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Aw thank you!   She is my rock.


----------



## libby79 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hiya,

I too have had IVF, which led to 3 frosties, one of which didn't look like it would survive the thaw but it developed into a blastocyst. I had FET with the first 2 frosties in August - BFN and now have FET with the one remaining Blastocyst in November.

Libby xx


----------

